# Precista



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about Precista watches? I know Timefactors do a modern version of Precista, but I have one that is an original Precista. It is a mystery to me! It is a front opener, has black steel hands save for the small seconds hand which is blued steel. Inside there are lots of marks and engravings. This strikes me as having been a quality watch in its day.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Not a bad maker back in the day...

Mostly 'famous' as being a supplier of mil watches in the 60s-80s....


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Is that 9K gold I see (0.375)??

Nice!


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

It is 9ct, and a most elegant watch indeed. Never seen a similar one.


----------

